# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  leucate ab 6.10.12

## proba

Moin,
starte am 6.10 von Kiel nach leucate.noch jemand aufm weg dahin?knnt man ja gemeinsam da runter eiern.
Gru Marcel

----------

